# Tropica Interzoo layout.



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2012)

I'm aloud to show the hardscape for this tank which is in a 160 x 45 x 45.

I cant show the planted version as it contains some new 1-2 grow plants. 

It was a fun 2 days at Tropica headquarters and me and the lads had a great time. 

I just thought i'd share my hardscape layout. The stone is Lava rock.


Tropica-160cm-layout by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antoni (21 Feb 2012)

The hardscape look great, as usual  
The white sand looks cool, especially contrasting with the lava rock. But how about a nutrients in the substrate, is there anything underneath? Tropica substrate? 

I know you are not allowed to reveal much on this scape, but is it going to be a standard Iwagumi style with low plants or something more Evans style


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Feb 2012)

Nice work Mark, and glad to hear you had a good trip.  I look forward to seeing some pics of it planted up when they get released.  Wish I could have joined you there.

Tony


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Feb 2012)

Hardscape looks great Mark, can we ever see it planted?

What are the 1-2 grow? ive seen them on TGM website but doesnt really tell a lot...


----------

